# I Have a Revealation



## Emac44 (Feb 3, 2007)

My wife just informed me she perfers me being in this site as opposed to Yahoo or Paltalk or MSN etc. As she gets tired of listening to the voices say over Yahoo Chat etc or PalTalk etc. She knows i am a political animal but gets tired of the insulting abusive language of some in Yahoo etc


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 3, 2007)

i'm glad your wife approves of us


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 3, 2007)

Since maybe u'll be spending more time here u can use the spell check feature we have available to illiterates then...

Revelation


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Emac44 (Feb 3, 2007)

could do les. Yes Lanc she does perfer it to vulgar language you unfortunately hear in chat programs


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 3, 2007)

I've been known to throw a few vulgarities around here from time to time, but I guess its a blessing in disguise that we dont have PalTalk...


----------



## mkloby (Feb 3, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> I've been known to throw a few vulgarities around here from time to time, but I guess its a blessing in disguise that we dont have PalTalk...



It's those vulgarities that always seem to brighten up my day...


----------



## Erich (Feb 3, 2007)

stick around long enough and you'll be abused in no time -


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 3, 2007)

i've been fortunate enough to've not been insulted to date


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 3, 2007)

Oh really sheep fu*ker???


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 3, 2007)

i know that deep down you think more highly of me


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 3, 2007)

And deep down u are correct, however, u are the ONLY sheep lover that I respect...

Is that a good thing???


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 4, 2007)

i dunno, but i'm gonna quit whilst i'm ahead and say yes


----------

